# started on 2012 yet?



## frenchieinme (Apr 26, 2011)

I just got my last week needed for our 2012 winter sojourn in Florida.  When going thru the II site, I noticed a 2BR unit available which finished our proposed 3 months in FL 2012, God-willing (providing he gives us our health) and weather permiting so as we can travel by car down there (we never know what to expect in late Dec/early jan on Rte 81 in Virginia.

Has anyone started yet?  II inventory has been steadily increasing literally by the day.  Just wondering how other Tuggers have been doing.

frenchieinme


----------



## bilfbr245 (Apr 26, 2011)

I have already confirmed 7 weeks in Florida for 2013.


----------



## judyjht (Apr 26, 2011)

I have back to back 2 weeks in Florida for 2012.  I have 1 so far for 2013 - working on the 2nd one now.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 26, 2011)

I have been booking 2012 Wyndham points vacations for several months now. Almost done reserving the weeks. Then I start my rental ads. Have 1 check in the mail to me for a Week 9, 2012.


----------



## frenchieinme (Apr 26, 2011)

judyjht said:


> I have back to back 2 weeks in Florida for 2012.  I have 1 so far for 2013 - working on the 2nd one now.



Wow, this is good.  I never really bothered to see what was available for 2013.  Is this one of the weeks you own or exchanged for? Good for you.  :whoopie: 

frenchieinme


----------



## judyjht (Apr 26, 2011)

I traded a 2 bedroom Cape Cod week.  I never use the 3 I own anymore - always trade - try to do it as far ahead as we can.  I deposit as soon as I can (2 years out).  We do not have to worry about kids in school etc so we can do whatever we want.


----------



## Dori (Apr 26, 2011)

So far, I only have one week booked for 2012. We bought a mobile home in Florida, and spent 7 out of our 9 weeks down south enjoying our new (to us) home away from home. We spent the other 2 weeks  in Orlando when the family came down, so we would have more room (3-bedrrom Summer Bay), and be close to the attractions. 

We decided that for 2012, we would only book one Orlando week, as not everyone is coming down south. There should be enough room in our 2-bedrrom mobile home for those who are coming.

I have to get busy soon booking some other short trips for the 2 of us.

Dori


----------



## jhac007 (Apr 26, 2011)

frenchieinme said:


> I just got my last week needed for our 2012 winter sojourn in Florida.  When going thru the II site, I noticed a 2BR unit available which finished our proposed 3 months in FL 2012, God-willing (providing he gives us our health) and weather permiting so as we can travel by car down there (we never know what to expect in late Dec/early jan on Rte 81 in Virginia.
> 
> Has anyone started yet?  II inventory has been steadily increasing literally by the day.  Just wondering how other Tuggers have been doing.
> 
> frenchieinme



I have the month of Feb. 2012 booked.  First week at the Eagle's Nest on Marco Island, second at Mizner Place in Weston, third at Ocean Palms in Pompano Beach, last week at Palm Beach Shores Resort on Singer Island.


----------



## puppymommo (Apr 27, 2011)

I really wish I could make plans for 2012!  DD graduates from high school and for years we have said we would take her back to Hawaii (she was born there) for a graduation present.

This year she decided she wants to go on a school trip to Germany next summer.  Don't think we can swing Hawaii and Germany in the same year.  And I don't have the dates yet for the Germany trip yet so I can't plan around it.  

One nice thing would be for DH and I to go on a trip DD isn't interested in while she is in Germany.


----------



## lprstn (Apr 27, 2011)

Yep I've started! I love these post to see where everyone is going and how they booked it.

I think I've finished for the most part. I still have Christmas Week 2012 to do. We've cut back a bit on it since my kids are in HS and it's harder to take them out.


*2012 Trips*:
Jan. 13th (Fri) Shawnee Crestview - 2br (Fri-Mon) - Wyndham System use of pts

Feb. 17th (Fri) Shawnee Crestview - 2br (Fri-Mon) - Wyndham System use of pts

May 25th (Fri) Sea time, Ocean City (Fri-Fri) - RCI banking by Wyndham

June 23th (Sat) Royal Holiday Club Cala - 2br (Sat-Sat) Puerto Rico  - RCI banking by Wyndham

Nov. 18th (Sun) Anchorage Resort & Yacht, Key Largo-Fl 1bed- (Sun-Sun) - RCI by Sheraton Vistana

*Still to book:*Christmas and maybe Spring Break 2012


----------



## shagnut (Apr 27, 2011)

The only thing I've booked for 2012 is a 2br in Sanibel for the week of  7/14 which is Kelli's bd. week . I don't know where I want to go!! shaggy


----------



## Polly Metallic (May 2, 2011)

oops. error.


----------



## chrispy08 (May 7, 2011)

going to use our week 12 at olcc. Flights booked last night. West jet ottawa to orlando direct 2600 for the 4 of us, now to figure out what to do this year when we get there!!!


----------



## kasteer (May 10, 2011)

Mid July, 2012 at Club Regency on Marco Island.  Cannot wait!


----------



## Jan&Ern (May 15, 2011)

*Just Started Looking*

Just started to look for March 2012 with RCI and am very disappointed. There's just about nothing available the entire month that I would want to trade into (using my fixed weeks vs points). I'm getting to the point where I may unload what I have and just work with Tuggers to use their excess inventory. I have much better luck with Tuggers than I do with RCI. But, I'll keep looking and hope I can find a coastal 2 bedroom for March.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (May 16, 2011)

I have a request first in for Kura Hulanda (in Curacao). I booked Hyatt Wild Oak Ranch for a drive-to vacation. 

I will be booking 9 days at WDW for next May as soon as my home booking window opens up.

That is going to be it for us for next year. DH asked me to please not over-commit him for the next 18 months. He only wants to go on vacation 3 times in 18 months. 

He wants to save the rest of his time off for "blobberizing" - his word for chilling at home. 

So, I guess we will just accumulate our RCI points/weeks. Maybe I will find some place to go with just my sister. Or book Virginia Beach to go visit the kids. Lots of possiblities!

elaine


----------



## javabean (Jul 1, 2011)

*First timers*

As recent retirees we have just started our winter Florida 2012 plans. We have 2 weeks at Marriott Grande Vista 2b2b using our ownership 1bd and studio. I'm trying to understand the II xyz exchange and it would be great if we were able to score an additional week. Getting out of the great northeast in the winter would be grand.


----------



## ronparise (Jul 1, 2011)

all my 2012 Wyndham points are committed and Ive started on 2013


----------



## ausman (Jul 1, 2011)

I noticed this thread started in April and it is now July.

We are not snow birds yet, Florida so far has little attraction, though that will likely change at some point.

For 2012, as yet, a Summer week in RI, and a MA April vacation week, yet again in RI.

A likely booking pattern will be to fill out with a Memorial Day weekend  or extended mid June weekend, and a late September and October week.

Also for 2012 juggling a going home to OZ period for at least a couple of non time share weeks there.

In a few days I plan on depositing a unit to RCI and beginning an ongoing search for a week in Summer 2013.


----------



## RumseyStreet (Jul 2, 2011)

*Working on 2012 and 2013*

Already exchanged my 1 BR at the Quarter House in March 2012 for a 2 BR at the Lagunamar in November 2012, and starting to look at 2013 swaps as well.


----------



## cindi (Jul 2, 2011)

Got 2 days booked at Disney Boardwalk starting March 28, then moving over to Cypress Harbour for the week.  

I am deciding where we want to stay when taking our 4 year old grandson back for the Christmas decorations.  Probably go early Dec. so we can see all the lights and still avoid the worst of the crowds. 

And DH and I will also go back in Oct sometime for food and wine.  Got an ongoing request in for a Disney resort for that one.

So far 3 weeks planned for 2012 in Orlando.   

Trying to figure out how/where to add another one in yet.


----------



## suzanne (Jul 2, 2011)

I have 2 weeks booked for the Big Island for November 2012 and will be booking 2 more weeks on Oahu to back up the 2 weeks on the Big Island. Unfortunately can't deposit my other 2 weeks for 2013 til December. Home Resort only allows reserving float weeks 1 year out.  I have one more week plus some leftover credits banked, but since we live in SE Florida, I like to keep a week in the bank just in case Mother Nature decides to send a Hurricane our way and we have to evacuate.:ignore:  Keeping fingers crossed that we don't get any storms this year.

Suzanne


----------



## AMJ (Jul 2, 2011)

We are going to Cypress Harbour for Easter and Marriott's Fairway Villas in late June 2012. We also reserved three weeks in July 2012 at our home resorts (Marriott's OceanWatch, Barony Beach, and Harbour Point).


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm basicly out of Vacation days at work after this week coming up...only 4.5 days i'd rather save for emergencies...

So far for 2012 i've only booked Woodstone at Massanutten from feb. 18-25th
But i'm actively searching for Anywhere for April 8th-15th


----------



## Lisa P (Jul 3, 2011)

With a daughter's wedding this past May, we haven't done any vacation planning of our own for many months.  Now that it's passed, we're getting in gear for 2012.

winter week in Daytona FL, 2 units - RCI & Wyndham points
late spring week in N Myrtle Beach SC - Wyndham points
mid-summer week in Bavaria, Germany - RCI (adding B&B nights, 25th anniversary trip)  :whoopie: 
autumn long weekend, undecided location yet - Wyndham points
winter week in Orlando FL - RCI
Thinking about a DVC 1BR for February or March 2013 via RCI - may make that the year for multiple Disney visits since it's been a few years.

So excited to finally have vacations booked for 2012!!!  Not sure but we may have another wedding to plan in the next couple of years.  If so, we'll again take the week prior, off from work, to help prepare.  But this time, we'll vacation away someplace peaceful, the week afterward, as well.  We REALLY could have used that to recover!!!  :zzz:  Live and learn.


----------

